# How Long Should A Pellet Stove Last?



## Bank (Dec 6, 2011)

Going on my 4th year with my Harman Accentra which is my first stove. So far the only thing I've replaced is a door gasket. I know igniters, control boards, augers and fan motors can go from time to time. But, how long should the overall stove last to the point that you just buy a new one. It's cast iron so that should last 100 years or more


----------



## Applezz (Dec 6, 2011)

I just upgraded to a new unit, my old unit was built in the early 90's.  It still ran fine, we just wanted one with an auto start.  Sold it on Craigslist and it is still in operation at another place.


----------



## nailed_nailer (Dec 6, 2011)

Bank,
My EF-2 is 12 yrs old.  Had a hard life before I got it.
It is still mechanically sound and operates fine.

I'm still on fence about weather to sell it or make it into a shop heater.

---Nailer---


----------



## Bank (Dec 6, 2011)

So far looks like almost 12 and 20 years, that's not too bad. I try to keep up with the cleaning and maintenance. Would love to get 20 years outta this thing.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Dec 6, 2011)

Bank said:
			
		

> So far looks like almost 12 and 20 years, that's not too bad. I try to keep up with the cleaning and maintenance. Would love to get 20 years outta this thing.



My Harman Invincible RS is 15 years old. One combustion blower and 2 control boards. That's it.


----------



## smoke show (Dec 6, 2011)

just purchased a used 10 year old englander this fall.

hoping for at least 5 years from it.


----------



## stoveguy13 (Dec 6, 2011)

its a appliance after 15 years it might be time to start looking to get a new one, but could last a lot longer


----------



## ironpony (Dec 6, 2011)

Harman Invincible RS old 15 + years
all original
combustion motor just started making noise
oiled it
and its nice and quiet again


----------



## Flammam (Dec 6, 2011)

Going on 16 years for my austroflamm still works just as well as when new.


----------



## Clay H (Dec 6, 2011)

7 years on my St. Croix insert and still working great. Ther is really nothing on this stove that cant be replaced when it fails I dont think so it will be around as long as I can get parts for it.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 6, 2011)

Got a 16 yr old Englander (US 25-5670). New combustion blower and bottom auger motor. Runs like a champ.


----------



## lessoil (Dec 6, 2011)

Bank,
Thanks for the thread!
Sounds like stoves have a very long life as long as we take care of them.
Just like how all of us treat ourselves right?
Damn, my beer is almost gone!!


----------



## Bank (Dec 6, 2011)

lessoil said:
			
		

> Bank,
> Thanks for the thread!
> Sounds like stoves have a very long life as long as we take care of them.
> Just like how all of us treat ourselves right?
> Damn, my beer is almost gone!!



Well if I took as good of care of myself as the damn stove I'd probably live to be a 100. I have cut back on sugar and carbs and I do clean my self every day. Wonder if that will get me to 100!


----------



## heat seeker (Dec 6, 2011)

Only the good die young - which is probably why I'm still hereâ€¦


----------



## lessoil (Dec 6, 2011)

Bank said:
			
		

> lessoil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TMI!


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Dec 6, 2011)

When I bought our Big Whitfield, it was filthy dirty, full of ash, dirt, soot and grime.

The mechanical cabinet in the back was filthy as well.

I ripped out the electrical parts (yessss everything)  then went after the beast with the hot washer.

After about 20 minutes of suds and hot water, I blew it all dry and let it sit for a day in the shop with the thing open.

Reinstalled all the electrical stuff and put it in service at our house.

As long as the innards (heat tubes etc.) have not been exposed to poor fuel that has some corrosive stuff in it, these things can last for decades and still be useable

If the fire box and such is sound and the cabinet (cosmetics) are in good order, everything else can be fixed for a really long time.

Our big whit is a 92 I believe nearing 20 years now.


Snowy


----------



## gpack (Dec 7, 2011)

5th year with a (CCI) Glow Boy insert. One igniter. (Although I need to replace the door gasket soon.)


----------



## smwilliamson (Dec 7, 2011)

Forever if you install it to spec and maintain it properly. My Harman is 1994, my Whitfield is 1990 and I have an Englander which I think is circa 1991. All work just fine.

Then again...if the manufacturer goes out of business like Altair (which is one of the best stoves I have ever seen but only lasted 4 years) or a mnfg that designed a crappy product like Hudson River pre-2010 or (clear throat) USSC and their attempt to produce something resembling quality made in China...well...all bets are off.

Why is it that *United States Stove Company* and *American Energy Systems (Magnum)* are all made in China? You would think with America in the name they may try a little bit harder to be really American...

My Ecoteck may even fall into the this category of disappointment...though I love the stove...who the hell is in charge of distribution and support these days? Not sure. almost 4k retail and you cannot find a stocking parts dealer anywhere anymore....


----------



## Bank (Dec 7, 2011)

Good point Scott, one of the reasons I bought my Harman, made in the USA and plenty of dealers and parts. Glad to hear that folks have had these thing 20 years.


----------



## krooser (Dec 7, 2011)

My St Croix has been around since 2000.


----------



## abaton6 (Jan 11, 2012)

Flammam said:
			
		

> Going on 16 years for my austroflamm still works just as well as when new.



My austroflam Insert is 12 years old.  I see no reason to replace it either.  I like your tag line.  Sounds like my kind of place.


----------



## kenstogie (Feb 7, 2013)

I would love a harman but could not pass up on the price of a Engalnder (free) I have taken out and cleaned installed new gaskets, realigned etc pretty much everything.  I figure with the popularity/value/ease of repair, part for this stove will be around for a looooong time, so why not just keep fixing it??  The frame of it is a tank and unless subjected to some corrosive catilyst should last a hundred year easy.  Though I will say that I have considered getting a new/refurb and putting it upstairs.  the price of a refurb/used unit is not much more than a couple auger motors and exhaust fan etc.


----------



## dfolker4 (Feb 7, 2013)

My Dads old Whitfield advantage has to be over 20 years old and he has had to do very little to it. I think I will end up upgrading every once in a while just to play with a different stove!


----------



## Ricks (Feb 7, 2013)

My Whitfield Quest is closing in on 18 years old and still runs as good as the day we bought it.  I have replaced the auger, auger busing (twice), exhaust blower, and auger motor (twice), but I have no plans to replace it.

It is a very simple stove and most parts are easy to get to.

Rick........


----------



## moey (Feb 7, 2013)

The electronic portions are not likely to fail, but there are plenty of moving parts that can fail fortunately they are not that costly to replace.


----------



## ChandlerR (Feb 7, 2013)

So far, five years and counting for my cheap little stove. I had to replace a high limit snap switch that I bought from Graingers. Other than removing the fans, lubing and cleaning them, I haven't had any other issues. I think I'll be drilling a hole on the side of the Horseshoe to clean that out in the near future but I think the leaf blower trick has kept it relatively clean. A few burnpot mods recommended by Dexter has helped tremendously!


----------



## briansol (Feb 7, 2013)

I think the driving factors of lifespan are going to be:
- availabity of replacement parts (stock up now?)
- epa , city, or other laws that limit burning and don't have proper grandfather clauses (its coming)
- the phase out of our current line ups for modern devices that are more capable of higher efficiencies, less emissions, and more features like wifi, apps, hot water hook ups, grid-tie, etc etc etc that will come up and replace our 'old' skillets.


----------



## Joe and Kelly Tomeno (Feb 7, 2013)

My Harman pp38 was tested and shipped June 1997..I got it 5 years ago..Last summer I replaced the blower motor...5 yrs ago replaced door and glass gaskets ( when i bought it)..just yesterday replaced the exhaust motor...
STill running.


----------

